# To All the Nay Sayers....



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

What can you say now...

This case deals with the IC/Employee issue...

I will have an article posted in the AM on how this affects the industry and how this case set precedence for case law...

http://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/california/candce/3:2011cv01379/238608/51

This is the first Domino.....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

In reviewing the courts opinion on the matters of IC/Employee and the licensing issue. 

I'm totally flabbergasted that NAMFS has not had all it's members get their ducks in a row...the first motion for summary judgement was over a year ago...Certainly MCS, LPS, MSI have the resources to obtain proper licensing...as does AFAS....
While most states charge around $300 for a business license...15k a year for all 50 states...I can see why some would want to skirt the issue.

This IMHO will not bode well for NAMFS or their members as only a handful of the 1st tier subbers are licensed in all states and I'm betting when we start looking at the 2nd, 3rd, and others 90% will be in jeopardy...

Funny part I find no solace in what is about to happen as many innocent and good people will be damaged...


----------



## ChrisZee (Mar 20, 2013)

*To All the Naysayers*

Hey Aaron, quick couple questions. A.) How does this affect the botg unless it voids the contracts we signed as independent contractors? B.) Is Aladay LLC guilty of this as well due to "Laci" and your consulting with out of state "customers"? Should you be registered in all the states you two consult in? C.) This is a small civil matter and I am sure it happens quite often. Have you researched this subject at all? I would imagine it (non-licensed) practice of trade in multiple states happens often across many industries. D.) I notice a common theme throughout your rants about NAMFS not doing their job. If they (NAMFS), make so many rules and regulations, will the National, regionals and your other acronyms be labeled as employees of NAMFS's using your oft chanted rally cry of everyone being an employee and not an independent contractor due to the control factor?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Elevator doesn't go to the top floor
Dumb as a box of Rocks
Not the sharpest tool in the shed
two bricks shy of a full load
not the sharpest tack
Not the brightest bulb in the pack

sometimes none of these seem to be adequate for a situation...
Mostly like when questions get asked and statements made that have absolutely nothing to do with thread subject matter.


----------



## ChrisZee (Mar 20, 2013)

*Aaron, Aaron, Aaron*

Isn't the subject matter at hand actually companies operating across state lines and operating in states without proper licensing? I asked you a few questions on the subject you wrote about. You did not like the questions so now you come back with insults...oh Mr. Avielo Not very nice..please try to be professional.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

He had some actually questions and you reply with some smart comments. My opinion nobody takes you or foreclosurepedis seriously because you guys can't have an actual conversation or debate about this topic. If somebody doesn't agree with you or Paul you guys resort to name calling or personal attacks. If you want this industry to change or be a consultant or a voice for it you need to really learn to respect people when they have different opinions and voices. Kill them with kindness


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> He had some actually questions and you reply with some smart comments. My opinion nobody takes you or foreclosurepedis seriously because you guys can't have an actual conversation or debate about this topic. If somebody doesn't agree with you or Paul you guys resort to name calling or personal attacks. If you want this industry to change or be a consultant or a voice for it you need to really learn to respect people when they have different opinions and voices. Kill them with kindness


Those are bull**** questions and have absolutely nothing to do with the subject matter of the case....
Firthermore the asshole has accused everyone of breaking the law...


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

You seem to be getting very defensive over simple questions... Hmmm


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Very simple questions. 

In Michigan you don't need to be licensed to be an business consulant. 
You need to be licensed to sub out any construction work and every regional and national is breaking the law. Will they get caught, maybe if so they just get a fine of $5000.

This subject comes up every year in my contractor renewal classes. Home depot gets caught for this every year, and they find it cheaper to just pay the fines then to get people licensed.

In Michigan your have to pass an irs background check plus a criminal background check to get a license. Most nationals won't go thru that.

Im also positive they don't have a license that covers every state, every state follows different codes.


----------



## ChrisZee (Mar 20, 2013)

*Aaron, Aaron, Aaron...*



Cleanupman said:


> Those are bull**** questions and have absolutely nothing to do with the subject matter of the case....
> Firthermore the asshole has accused everyone of breaking the law...


Relax Aaron. It's not like you're being interrogated by the authorities. It's just PP. Nobody's going to jail. And Thanks for the name calling. I could probably come up with some sort of name for you if I chose.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Elevator doesn't go to the top floor
> 
> Dumb as a box of Rocks
> 
> ...



Aaron,

You're better than this. Don't resort to name calling or other childish acts. You're a great communicator. Remember if the truth and the facts of what you're discussing/selling won't sell your product/idea, nothing will. 

I believe you have some great ideas and agree with you on several subjects. Given your despicable past, someone of your background shouldn't be the voice of this industry. Regulated or unregulated. A business org associated with a convicted sex offender with under aged victims will remove any and all clout they had. Find someone reputable like Ray G to be the voice. 

I wish you well my Portuguese brother. Calm down. You're not being interrogated by the authorities and nobody is going to jail. Please carry on in a professional and respectful manner. After all, you are a business man!


----------

